# Philosophia Technologia Sacravi: A Mechanicus RP



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

Introduction:
"One cannot love a man. To love a man, to devote to him above all else, is but prejudice. Only that which is dead can be loved. Only that which is silent, which does not demand. Knowledge, true knowledge, can be loved, and to love knowledge is to love all things equally - a machine can hold knowledge as well as a man, and even the beasts have understanding. Do not love the mind of the man or of the machine. Love the cold, dead truth of knowledge, which is ever present, ever sacred. Know that it grows as the universe grows beyond our reach. Even the God-Emperor is but a receptacle for holy knowledge." - Logis Sthenos Apostolos [REDACTED], Heretic, Executed 857.M41 Following Discovery of Xenos Taint by [REDACTED]

"Philosophia Technologia Sacravi - To love the knowledge of the Machine God is sacred" (Editorial note: Possible translation "The love of knowledge sanctifies itself" - self-aggrandizing, heretical overtones) - Source Above

The Mechanicum is a cog ground deep and rusted in place. Encased in tradition, it maintains the great stagnant Imperium with faith and a few well-placed blows to a recalcitrant machine. Without the Mechanicum the great fleets could not carry men across the stars. The Astartes could not bring their mission of death to the enemy. The words of the Emperor would be sung across Terra only to fall mute in the vacuum of space. On their sacred knowledge the whole galaxy rests like upon the edge of a sword.

It is no surprise, then, that there are those who are unsatisfied with this. People who seek blasphemous knowledge, who besmirch the machines so vital to the operation of the Imperium by filling their data-banks with Xenos lies, or who tamper with the sacred patterns. There are even those who twist the machine spirit to Chaos, creating great engines of sacrifice to dark gods. Often these heresies are assessed and dealt with by the Inquisition. Other times, the Astartes themselves bring death. The foul machines are rent apart and left shattered and useless...

Which of course is often quite counterproductive, where some are concerned. For this purpose the Mechanicum maintains its own black-ops forces - Skitarii and techpriests devoted to the absolute preservation and dissection of technology. Carefully managing propaganda, they disguise the development of heretical technology long enough for the Mechanicum itself to get involved.

Named for the words of an ancient heretic, this organization is devoted to capturing technology that would otherwise be lost to zealotry and keeping it from the prying eyes of the Inquisition. And often they are the only force available when some dark project monitored by the Mechanicum goes wrong and must be destroyed.
_______

Quite simple, really. Right now I'm just looking for interest. As far as it goes, I'll accept anything as long as it's reasonable (no Fabricator Generals or even Magos, but if you're interested in a Skitarii that's fine and even encouraged). I'll accept any format right now for applications, so long as it covers:

Name
Gender
Background, including sect of the Mechanicus
Appearance
and of course, being as this is the Mechanicus
Augments.

Plus whatever else you want to include for your character. On the Augment note, nothing ridiculous THERE either. No carrying a Blackstone Fortress on your shoulder.

If I see a format I really like, I'll make that standard for new players from that point. Right now I just want to know if people are interested in playing in a Mechanicus-focused campaign with a lot of emphasis on tracking down lost technology and doing battle with heretics and such.


----------



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

Name: Marcus DeLuxa
Gender: male
Background: he is highly eccentric Genetor of the Divisio Xenologis and Xenobiologis and often thought mad for his unrothodox usage and application of xenomorph technology. he thoroughly enjoys torturing information from the mutants in order to obtain their blashemous technologies, or just for his own amusement. he is the only tech priest who claims that he can clense the soul of the xeno technology for use by the Emperor's most holy of armies.

Apperance: he stands 6'5" wearing a leather black hooded cloak. his face is covered with burn scars and he sports a green bionic left eye which also covers over his left ear with a mettalic implant known as an MUI. he has two robotic arms and a exoskeleton over his right leg that were implanted after his arms were ripped out and his leg crushed by a rogue hive tyrant which he was foolishly trying to tame and domesticize for the Emperor's armies. he also makes use of seven mechandendrites four large ones implanted in his back for locomotion ((like dr.octapus)) and two smaller ones on his chest and stomach that contain a variety of nasty and greusome appliances which he uses in his xeno bio laboratory.

Augments: he uses his MUI to partially controll his trusted dreadnought bodyguard Adonis Marx who has been mounted with an assault cannon and a heavy long range needle sniper rifle. his own weapons are the chainswords that are mounted to the mechandrites on his back in preparation for battle and the dual flamers which he is able to lock onto his shoulders so his aim is steady enough to purge the mutants from the sight of the Emperor


----------

